# [OT] dominio non costoso

## mcvash

Ciao a tutti, siccome mio padre ha un ristorante, voleva prendere un dominio, e farsi un sito. Siccome non serve nulla di ancestrale, basterebbe che non ci fossero banner (quindi meno costa meglio è), ovviamente prima di chiedere a me ha chiesto ad un suo "amico" che subito glia ha proposto una soluzione da 40 e passa euro all' anno, ma che a me sembra esagerato per contenere il sito (che sicuramente non superera' le 10, 15 pagine).

Ora, cosa mi consigliate di fare?? ho visto l'offerta di masterweb: http://hosting.masterweb.it/cheap.htm, che non mi sembra male, ma siccome non so nulla in materia mi affido a voi.

grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua e' dove sta il sito dei gechi offre molto a poco prezzo.

----------

## randomaze

Beh, non é che 40EURO siano poi questo cifrone  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque le mie due esperienze (tuttora attive):

http://www.areaserver.it: Ottimo servizio, la versione economica non dispone di pagine dinamiche ma per quello che ho visto sono abbastanza seri (tipo avvisare con mail i downtime programmati e simili)

http://www.aruba.it: funziona. Ci sto da un anno e non mi sono mai accorto di downtime o simili. L'assistenza tecnica é contattabile tramite forum ma non ne ho mai avuto bisogno... una pagina php riesco a scriverla  :Wink: 

----------

## I-Ching

 *Quote:*   

> Qua e' dove sta il sito dei gechi offre molto a poco prezzo.

 

Sara anche a poco prezzo ... ma e' da piu di un mese che il sito dei gechi e offline

Ue-Tsi

----------

## shev

 *I-Ching wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Qua e' dove sta il sito dei gechi offre molto a poco prezzo. 
> 
> Sara anche a poco prezzo ... ma e' da piu di un mese che il sito dei gechi e offline

 

No, questo è il nuovo hosting. Prima ci aveva gentilmente concesso spazio sul suo server siggy (che spero tornerà a farsi vivo presto), il link di fedeliallalinea è quello dell'hosting attuale, quello che da qualche giorno stiamo usando. Colgo l'occasione per scusarmi con tutti per il periodo di indisponibilità del sito, speriamo che ora tutto sia risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## I-Ching

bho allora ho la tavola dei route a puttane... a me fa vedere solo una pagina di host

Ue-Tsi

----------

## ulric

Confermo la valutazione espressa per www.aruba.it

Ho da alcuni mesi un dominio misto (windows + linux) e non ho notato disservizi. 

Sono molto organizzati nella fase di registrazione, e nel giro di meno di 8 ore mi hanno attivato tutti i servizi, database compreso.

Un po' meno organizzati nel forum dove rispondono con frequenza giornaliera, almeno questa è la mia esperienza... ma a quei costi, non si può pretendere molto di più.

Ho provato servizi un po più costosi (www.valore.it), ma in definitiva suggerisco aruba.

----------

## Tiro

Anch'io proprio in questi giorni stò cercando un servizio di hosting a basso prezzo...in particolare ne ho trovato uno che mi attizza molto...

www.hostingvirtuale.com

24 euri con:

registrazione dominio, 25 MB di spazio, traffico illimitato(?..mmm), php4, python, ecc...

assistenza via forum

Mi sembra ottimo per i miei scopi ma...qualcuno lo conosce?   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *I-Ching wrote:*   

> bho allora ho la tavola dei route a puttane... a me fa vedere solo una pagina di host

 

In questo momento sia gechi.org che gechi.it puntano al sito corretto, prova a svuotare la cache del browser o ricaricare la pagina. Oppure non s'era ancora propagato l'aggiornamento dei dns quando hai guardato l'ultima volta, abbiamo fatto il cambio proprio in questi giorni  :Smile: 

[OT]

----------

## I-Ching

Magicamente ricomparso ...  :Smile: 

Ue-Tsi

----------

## ElDios

Confermo Aruba.it come un a buona scelta e decisamente economica..

Sto usando il servizio Hosting Linux ed è decisamente valido..

confermo anche i pareri sul forum/assistenza..validi ed efficienti..in fondo un giorno non è tantissimo..almeno per un utente "not professional" quale io sono..

Aloa!!

El Dios <--- Gentoo USER

----------

## mcvash

ok, allora provero' aruba, visto che sembra che vada bene.

Grazie mille.

----------

## Yoghi

Aaaaaaaaaaaah 

che dite ARUBA? ma siete pazzi se torno indietro vado su openhost.it costa un po di piu ma ne vale la pena! Aruba nessun disservizio? evidentemente siete tra i pochi fortunati che nn avevano il sito su i server webx6 webx8 e webx9 infatti quelli che avevano li i siti altro che disservizi! Hackers hanno sfondato i server compromesso tutti gli account Mysql o qualunque altro account utiliìzzato dai siti su quei server e Aruba invece di informare la gente ha semplicemente detto :

"c'è stato un piccolo disguido tecnico nel quale alcune pagine index.* sono state sostituite con una di default bastera sostituire tali pagine per risolvere il problema" 

Ma stiamo scherzando i siti son stati down per lunghi periodi nel mio caso ho dovuto riuppare tutto e dico tutto da 0! 

Aruba prezzi bassi servizio pessimo, va bene solo per siti "casalinghi" a 0 traffico e poi e poi! 

Questa è la mia valutazione, ma devo essere obiettivo prima di questo numero anchio avrei detto Aruba!

----------

## MyZelF

Le nuove offerte di tiscali:

http://www.tiscalibusiness.it/webhosting/

Anch'io conosco diverse persone che non si sono trovate poi così male con aruba (tant'è che all'epoca l'avevo proposto per il sito gechi, ma erano piovute diverse critiche in merito all'affidabilità e sicurezza dei loro server... mah  :Confused:  ).

----------

## paolo

Io con aruba una decina di siti, mai un problema. Ma conosco (dal vivo!) diverse persone che han avuto problemi anche gravi.

Per il resto io uso widestore che pero' non è propriamente gratuito ed è solo per rivenditori o quasi. In tanti anni mai un problema. Cortesi, rispondono subito, ecc.ecc.

P.

----------

## Diggs

A mio parere si fa prima a portare un proprio server su qualche webfarm.

Mi spiego: perchè pagare spazio quando ho la possibilità di alloggiare un mio pc presso qualche datacenter a buon prezzo?

----------

## ulric

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> A mio parere si fa prima a portare un proprio server su qualche webfarm. 
> 
> Mi spiego: perchè pagare spazio quando ho la possibilità di alloggiare un mio pc presso qualche datacenter a buon prezzo?

 

Ma mcvash non parlava di una soluzione economica?

Per mia curiosità, quali sono i costi -indicativamente- per la soluzione server in datacenter?

Per i disservizi di aruba, devo ammettere che anch'io temo che prima o poi si potranno verificare, ma per il momento va tutto bene e risparmio.

Aggiungi che non ho siti per i quali 1 giorno di down equivale a nnnnn euri mancati.

Considero anche che una struttura così grande (la mia impressione è che sia una delle più grosse a livello italiano), anche solo statisticamente ha globalmente un numero più elevato di problemi e una massa di utenti maggiore perciò in condizione di lamentarsi (giustamente).

A favore spero e credo (ma sono sempre pronto a ricredermi) che una struttura grande investa maggiormente in tecnologia, sicurezza e formazione. Sicuramente se cerco un servizio con filo diretto con i tecnici, QoS garantiti e prestazioni eccellenti devo avere il coraggio di spendere di più e lasciar perdere aruba... che tra parentesi, ha anche un nome che può anche giustificare qualche inerzia psicologica  :Razz: Last edited by ulric on Wed Apr 21, 2004 6:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

WMG propone housing di un pc a partire da 40 euro AL MESE con 10gb di tetto di traffico.

Che io sappia e' l'unico ISP italiano che ti permette co-location a questa cifra.

----------

## Diggs

Piccola correzione al  link di FinderiaDigitale: http://www.wmgnetwork.net/home.php?lang=ita

----------

## .:deadhead:.

globalitalia.it

linux 30 65  l'anno

ottima connettività

risposte celeri ai problemi

statistiche

3 anni con loro mai un problema.

----------

## RenfildDust

Effettivamente anche io ho avuto diversi problemi con aruba, ma il servizio offerto è proporzionato al prezzo...

----------

## solka

Anche io ho un host con aruba e mi trovo molto bene, se non fosse che con il servizio hosting Windows 2003 [mea culpa  :Sad: ] i file .tar.* e altri standard linux non vengono riconosciuti -_-'

----------

## BlueRaven

Ho avuto occasione, recentemente, di recarmi fisicamente alla webfarm di Aruba ad Arezzo e di toccare con mano quanto si vede sulla apposita sezione del loro sito... si sa, spesso la pubblicità è una cosa e la realtà un'altra.

Beh, sapete che vi dico?

Anche io pensavo che Aruba fosse tutto fumo e niente arrosto, ma mi sono dovuto ricredere.

La webfarm è semplicemente meravigliosa e si vede che la tecnologia impiegata lì dentro è al top.

Per dirne una, abbiamo aperto una macchina che funzionava ininterrottamente da 16 mesi: neanche un misero, piccolo bioccolo di polvere dentro (hanno sistemi di aspirazione fatti apposta) e questo credo la dica lunga sull'attenzione che mettono in tutto quel che fanno.

Il vero valore aggiunto, però, sono le persone: vi assicuro che lì dentro lavora gente molto competente, per di più cortese e disponibilissima verso il cliente.

I problemi di Aruba, che ci sono (non lo negano neanche loro), stanno più a livello amministrativo - e vorrei ben vedere: gestiscono qualcosa come 220.000 domini, il 30% dell'intero mercato italiano - ma tecnicamente credo siano al livello dei migliori in Italia.

Secondo me può essere una scelta valida, specialmente se si opta per le offerte su piattaforma Linux.

----------

## ema

e se io volessi solo il dominio, e volessi far puntare tutto sul mio server casalingo, che ha gentoo ed è up 24/7? quanto mi potrebbe costare? ho solo un problemINO... ho ip dinamico (anche se forzandolo riesco a tenere lo stesso da 5 mesi :p)

----------

## shev

 *ema wrote:*   

> e se io volessi solo il dominio, e volessi far puntare tutto sul mio server casalingo, che ha gentoo ed è up 24/7? quanto mi potrebbe costare?

 

Il costo della corrente elettrica per mantenere up il server (che cmq in un anno non è poi tanto inferiore al prezzo di hosting a buon mercato...).

 *Quote:*   

> ho solo un problemINO... ho ip dinamico (anche se forzandolo riesco a tenere lo stesso da 5 mesi :p)

 

Bhe, non è un grosso problema. Esistono servizi come dyndns.org e no-ip che permettono di usare comodamente indirizzi dinamici sui propri serverini. Ho usato il primo per parecchi mesi senza nessun problema.

----------

## doom.it

confermo che dyndns è eccellente, e gratis  :Wink: 

non avendo però uno spazio dove tenere un seerver up 24/7 ho optato per un accoutn con aruba, che sarà anche lento, pero mi da spazio illmitato (e visto che devo uppare le foto della D70 me ne serve parecchio) e un prezzo praticamente nullo.......

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Aruba a bestia, sicuramente.

Ci sto da qualche anno e non ho mai avuto problemi. Windows+linux+MySQL: 36 euri più IVA. Servizio ottimo, down veramente rari e brevi.

----------

## ema

già, ma in effetti http://iow.no-ip.com (eheh, spammo) non è che sia corto!! e nemmeno facile! immaginatevi poi quando do l'email agli altri, @iow.no-ip.com, mica è semplice e nemmeno tanto bello!!

preferivo un dominio classico, tipo www.qualchecosacheancoranonso.com o .it, ma qualche provider da la possibilita di gestirlo con ip dinamico?

----------

## Cerberos86

1- ho un account su aruba da 2 anni (xò ancora win 2003 server   :Twisted Evil:  ) e sinceramente non ho avuto problemi di down o altro (a parte la registrazione del dominio perchè ero ancora minorenne!!!  :Very Happy:  )

2- x proudhomm

aruba dovrebbe offrire servizi di housing da 10 al mese se non ricordo male...

3- x ema

per il dominio www.quellochevuoielodecideraiquandovuoi.com dovrebbe bastare una registrazione offerta da qualsiasi servizio hosting (come aruba) ... il problema è gestire i dns con l'ip dinamico...

no-ip.com fornisce solo indirizzi di secondo livello? (o terzo, non ricordo...  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- x proudhomm
> 
> aruba dovrebbe offrire servizi di housing da 10 al mese se non ricordo male...

 

ehm... l'housing di aruba non si commenta senza scadere nel volgare...e parlo per esperienza personale.

Non hai idea dei casini che il personale tecnico riesce (spero riusciva..visto che non ci ho nulla a che fare - per fortuna - da ormai 1 anno) a fare con i propri firewall..

Aruba - se lo conosci lo eviti. [pubblicita' regresso]

PS> ho un server in housing da WMG e mi trovo una favola. ok pago di piu, ma compensa ampiamente in qualita'.

----------

## Cerberos86

Esperienze dirette di housing non ne ho avute...purtroppo!!!

I miei mezzi e le mie esigenze sono a tutt'altro livello!!!   :Laughing: 

Ho solo riportato una offerta che avevo visto.   :Wink: 

----------

## Diggs

Non so se sia già stato postato altrove, ma ci sarebbe pure questo:

http://www.dnshosting.it/index3.php

----------

